# What a single Dad should prep for Daughters



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I searched and did not find any threads on this topic? I have two Daughters, 9 & 11. I would like some specific feedback on how my preps should consider my Daughters as young and well girls. Their mom does not have an interest or see a need in prepping, so she is not really someone that could be of help. I would greatly appreciate guidance given age, growth, gender and needs. I am sure that I am missing things. Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tough call, with mine I started out teaching her how to shoot handgun at age 7.

The things are, really age related, prep some field clothing two sizes bigger including shoes, they will grow into them.

They don't have to wear them.

Leave the girly garments for mother to get.

Provisions, get food they like that will store well like mac and cheese.

Try to get them to start to be independent and self sufficent confident, not running to someone for every little crisis.

Mine survived well and is now 28, hard to remember details from back then.

She did learn Morse Code around 11-12 and how to tune a 2KW xmitter at the same time, plus how to field strip and clean a 1911, AR, M1 carbine in the same age bracket.

I guess one of the key elements was that she wanted to learn.

Sorry to be all over the place here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Tough call, with mine I started out teaching her how to shoot handgun at age 7.
> 
> The things are, really age related, prep some field clothing two sizes bigger including shoes, they will grow into them.
> 
> ...


I am blessed with two Daughters that are very bright, love to learn and take school seriously. I have begun to teach each to shoot and have a date with the 9 yo to go shooting in two Fridays. My 11 yo is very good at starting fires (on purpose) including using flint and steel. We even practice using handheld radios, use call signs and proper terminology. They are part of helping me prep and I think that it has instilled ownership and interest. I also teach them the importance of planning, planning for mistakes and the unexpected. My oldest refers to the rule of 3's and other such useful guidance at times as well.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is what I've learned after taking in my Niece. her mother was a drug addict. make it like a game for him. ask if you could only go to the store once a year what would you buy and set a money limit they had. this will engage them in to thinking about how money plays into their preps. let them make their own preps, I do tots with her name on them so she can feel like they are all hers and she can be proud of what she had done. other things that us guys don't like to think about is Sanitary napkin and Tampons but luckily these will not go bad. they also have Cloth menstrual pad that can be bleached but I think this a bad idea since Bleach only stays good for so long and you would not want them sick. another thing that I have not yet is birth control. last thing you want is a baby or a daughter caring while on the move. you can also later on when their older teach them not to have sex during the three days during their cycle when their temperature jumps up. some women like my wife call that charting. my wife also bought my niece a larger amount of sport bra's since there easy to wash and allow greater movement. just my 2 cents


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BRAS! My god, I remember the saleswoman staring at me while shopping for bras with my daughter.

I just ignored them all the time.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would not get standard bras because they are still growing. Sports bras are more flexible. I would take them to a first aid class, that can be used in day to day life but would be very helpful in an emergency situation. Do they have their own shotguns or rifles? They will need feminine hygiene products. You should also have lots of hard candy and baking chocolate. You didn't say what their interests are. Books, books, and more books.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of angles on this. Self reliance is a key under pining to prepping. Have each girl or as a team plan and make a meal once a week. Try camping in the great outdoors. Maybe a little fishing. Any one n the family sew? Great skill. Find something simple and have a contest with a prize. I took my daughter to 3 d archery events with her own bow. We shot 22s at the range. Fished at pay ponds so she could experience catching and landing fish and start an interest. Try growing something for food and preserving a small amount for a few meals in winter. Make sure to stress what a treat it is to share the fruits of your daughter's labor. It is all building blocks.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I am going to focus on the female side of things. Sounds like you are getting lots of advice on the teaching side.

My dad I am sure would understand your pain...he raised three daughters and a son on his own....fortunately he had two girls that loved to camp, fish, hike and learn outdoor stuff. 

If I were going to plan long term for young girls I would stick with sports bras. They don't always completely work under every garment perfectly but if the SHTF, I don't think it will matter much. I would also stock up on underwear in various sizes. Stay away from weird cuts. I like the "boy short" style because they work under anything and don't do the crawl thing. I also keep a few pairs of sport shorts (think wicking and stretchy) around for hot weather days. They fit nice under everything as well and can be worn as short or swim bottoms.

You need to stock up on some feminine products. It probably would be a good idea to find a trusted female to help...I won't tell you the story about the first box my dad bought me. He tried, but it wasn't the best choice for a young girl. Also consider buying a few small Diva / Menstrual cups to have around. And Advil....most young girls get cramps.

The only other thing I would consider is when one of them is old enough, get an RX for birth control and stock pile it. I don't mean for them to use by any means, but having a supply could be beneficial for one of them if they do have very hard cycles. It is prescribed by doctors to help regulate cycles and reduce cramping.




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in charge of preps in my household. I have deep stores of 3 in 1 liquid soap, a couple buckets of miscellaneous travel personal bottles from lotion to shampoo, and of course I have a couple buckets of feminine hygiene products.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

buy unisex outdoor clothing - be ready to disguise your daughters as boys - don't be advertising you have females in your group


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> buy unisex outdoor clothing - be ready to disguise your daughters as boys - don't be advertising you have females in your group


^^^^^^^^^ Likely not a better idea in this thread.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ Likely not a better idea in this thread.


it's a recommended extension of the gray man concept ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Agreed ..... I have a 17 year old daughter who is a HS senior at home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I searched and did not find any threads on this topic? I have two Daughters, 9 & 11. I would like some specific feedback on how my preps should consider my Daughters as young and well girls. Their mom does not have an interest or see a need in prepping, so she is not really someone that could be of help. I would greatly appreciate guidance given age, growth, gender and needs. I am sure that I am missing things. Thanks.


Teach them to do anything that is considered to be not girly;

Change a flat tire,
Mow the lawn
Shoot and Clean firearms
Throw a ball
Drive a stick shift
Tie Knots
Clean a fish

Stuff like that...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I always figure skills are more important than preps since they can't be taken from you. I have 4 kids, 2 are girls. We make our family outings in the great outdoors and do things like foraging, hiking and camping. While we do those things, we have fun conversations about what ifs and how to survive different scenarios. The kids really enjoy it and I'm happy knowing they're learning valuable things. We also have a small farm so they've watched and been involved with animal care since they could walk. 

In terms of practical items, definitely get clothes to grow into and more feminine hygiene products than you think they could ever need and not the cheap kinds. They'll eventually use them and/or they make great bartering items.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Only speaking of the 6 year old granddaughter, but:
We build fires in the stoves and outside.
We trim hooves, worm, vaccinate, and tend goats.
We tend to the rabbits, sex them, and separate for breeding.
We each have a day pack with first aid kit, poncho, gloves etc.
We mend fence and construct things.
See the key word? 
Her GM does similar things. They cook and sew, do housework together.
This way she is learning basic skills, and it's more fun.
And grandmother handles the clothing and hygiene stuff.
We also pack comfort foods for her just in case....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And, this is a darned good thread. Well thought out answers to a great question.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I very much appreciate the suggestions. It is the sort of advice that I was looking for. A bit more info about my Daughters. My 11 year old loves the outdoors, animals, reading, learning, shooting and is a very sweet young lady. She is already wearing bras and has for almost 3 years. She was/is in very early physical maturity due to a gland condition that has been under control (growing more on a typical scale) with medication. My younger Daughter is highly energetic (certain to have a touch of ADHD like I did), extremely bright, athletic, but more a girly girl than my older Daughter. I may be going about this differently, but I see no reason that they should not learn the same things that I learned while growing up, such as shooting, outdoor skills and as said, practical skills like changing tires etc. I had not really given thought to having clothing to use as a disguise, but a very good idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How about Sports? Me and Mrs Slippy have great memories of participating, watching and attending sporting events. Some of my friends have miserable wives who hate sports, They would love for them to like sports and enjoy that time together rather than allow it to separate them..


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> buy unisex outdoor clothing - be ready to disguise your daughters as boys - don't be advertising you have females in your group


I had never considered that for myself but you bring up a great point...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> How about Sports? Me and Mrs Slippy have great memories of participating, watching and attending sporting events. Some of my friends have miserable wives who hate sports, They would love for them to like sports and enjoy that time together rather than allow it to separate them..


Year round soccer for both, both also Dance competitively and swim most of the year. The younger Daughter is actually quite talented in soccer and plays on teams with girls 3 years older. She just qualified/made the highest level in soccer that she could this past weekend for the state of MN and her present team won their way to play nationally either in NJ, Florida or Alabama (location yet to be determined). The three of us bike quite a bit and my younger Daughter will wake up early, like 0530 and go for jogs with me once in a while.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> How about Sports? Me and Mrs Slippy have great memories of participating, watching and attending sporting events. Some of my friends have miserable wives who hate sports, They would love for them to like sports and enjoy that time together rather than allow it to separate them..


Before I asked my wife to marry me, I knew the one question of the uttermost importance needed to be asked. I looked her square in the eye and inquired "How do you feel about NASCAR"?

We were promptly married and have attended many racing events with our 2 sons and daughter. Also many football, soccer, roller derby, cheer, and many more competitions in our lifetimes. My daughter? Yea, she knows her stuff too ..... just don't mess with her AR.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm a mom to 4 girls, three of whom are now young women/adolescents. My youngest is 11. I think your girls will need to start with a book along the lines of this one, "The Care and Keeping of You 2: The Body Book for Older Girls." In an SHTF situation they'll need to start off with sanitary napkin pads. Then they graduate to tampons. Lastly, they'll need a Diva Cup, because there's a limit to how much paper goods any one person can store. Depending on how long the chastisement/crisis lasts, and assuming it will last into their maternal ages, "Your Fertility Signals: Using Them to Achieve or Avoid Pregnancy Naturally" is a book that will be of use. Beyond that, pray that a good midwife lives nearby and make good, good friends with her! Good luck, God bless!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm a mom to 4 girls, three of whom are now young women/adolescents. My youngest is 11. I think your girls will need to start with a book along the lines of this one, "The Care and Keeping of You 2: The Body Book for Older Girls." In an SHTF situation they'll need to start off with sanitary napkin pads. Then they graduate to tampons. Lastly, they'll need a Diva Cup, because there's a limit to how much paper goods any one person can store. Depending on how long the chastisement/crisis lasts, and assuming it will last into their maternal ages, "Your Fertility Signals: Using Them to Achieve or Avoid Pregnancy Naturally" is a book that will be of use. Beyond that, pray that a good midwife lives nearby and make good, good friends with her! Good luck, God bless!


EEEEEWWWWWWW!

(Slippy blushes and pulls out his Notebook entitled," Posts I wish I had not read")


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm a mom to 4 girls, three of whom are now young women/adolescents. My youngest is 11. I think your girls will need to start with a book along the lines of this one, "The Care and Keeping of You 2: The Body Book for Older Girls." In an SHTF situation they'll need to start off with sanitary napkin pads. Then they graduate to tampons. Lastly, they'll need a Diva Cup, because there's a limit to how much paper goods any one person can store. Depending on how long the chastisement/crisis lasts, and assuming it will last into their maternal ages, "Your Fertility Signals: Using Them to Achieve or Avoid Pregnancy Naturally" is a book that will be of use. Beyond that, pray that a good midwife lives nearby and make good, good friends with her! Good luck, God bless!


I appreciate the suggestions and resources. I am not a man/Dad that is afraid to talk about body parts and functions with my Daughters.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

As far as Preps beyond survival, do not forget the little preps of enjoyment...if bugging in, games, activities that appeal to the feminine mind, that can be simplified but still provide some minutes to hours of stress release. Appropriate grooming items that are useful for girls...i'd not just your hard fine tooth comb that us guys use....

Lots of hair also can invite loss of critters so get a nit comb as well..a good metal one if possible. American women are taught from birth to shave their body...legs, pits...You might want to have a straight razor and training on sharpening and using it so that if they wish to do so they can continue to shave those areas....or better yet get them used to accepting the hair.....

For guys and gals alike...Get good nail clipper sets.... 

The medical stuff has been discussed, I think there are more things you can stock that are female centric...Vitamins specific to women, to suppliment nutriational deficiencies. 

PMS, don't let them get away with not during required work during it so that it doesn't become the go to excuse for not wanting to do stuff. Treat the symptoms, and continue the work. Hell if it gets them mood swings...make that their OP duty day and get them away from you...for both your sakes. 

Finally, Since it's two girls and you....make sure the weapons you have can be handled by them. 20 or 16 Gauge over 12 gauge, 223 ammo vice the Nato 5.56, , etc,,,, They may be able to shoot the larger stuff, but can and will they shoot it effectively if they have to work even harder to manage recoil and have some fear of recoil in their minds?

I'd give a 11 year old a 32 and hope she empties a full mag into a perp, vice giving her a Glock 40 and hoping she will fire at least two rounds at them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm a mom to 4 girls, three of whom are now young women/adolescents.
> 
> Lastly, they'll need a Diva Cup,
> 
> because there's a limit to how much paper goods any one person can store.


Warning!

Do not decide to be studious and click the Amazon link on Diva cups (A Watchman did not know what a Diva had to do with SHTF) ....... and most certainly do not read the comments on buying the right size of one of these darn thingamajiggers.

I did, and now I wish I didn't know.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Warning!
> 
> Do not decide to be studious and click the Amazon link on Diva cups (A Watchman did not know what a Diva had to do with SHTF) ....... and most certainly do not read the comments on buying the right size of one of these darn thingamajiggers.
> 
> I did, and now I wish I didn't know.


Watchman, on diva cups they're only talking about periods. I can see avatars on this site that are more viewer discretion than that. 


Annie said:


> I'm a mom to 4 girls, three of whom are now young women/adolescents. My youngest is 11. I think your girls will need to start with a book along the lines of this one, "The Care and Keeping of You 2: The Body Book for Older Girls." In an SHTF situation they'll need to start off with sanitary napkin pads. Then they graduate to tampons. Lastly, they'll need a Diva Cup, because there's a limit to how much paper goods any one person can store. Depending on how long the chastisement/crisis lasts, and assuming it will last into their maternal ages, "Your Fertility Signals: Using Them to Achieve or Avoid Pregnancy Naturally" is a book that will be of use. Beyond that, pray that a good midwife lives nearby and make good, good friends with her! Good luck, God bless!


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Teach them to do anything that is considered to be not girly;
> 
> Change a flat tire,
> Mow the lawn
> ...


Good stuff Slippy, I would add gut a deer and other game especially small game. With shame I am admitting that I am not especially skilled at gutting deer. I have a few times, when I got a deer, my 14 year old son got a deer and my brother in law got a deer. Watching these You Tube videos helped me get thru the process.

This first video is my favorite video.
















There is a lot of other videos out there, for big game and small game. Find a good video for the girls and have them watch it a couple of times and then take them hunting and then put it into practice and have them gut the animal.

Then treat them with letting them help cook it up for dinner.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I had never considered that for myself but you bring up a great point...


if you got the chance wipe off the warpaint and anything like nail polish - stick the hair under a stocking cap ... you won't fool anyone up close for very long - but it will help from a distance and up close at nite ....

a woman posing as a teenage boy/man not only reduces that abduction possibility but it also increases the overall defensive posture ... raider types are more impressed by even a teenage boy over any female ....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank the gods that I have only a young son. 
As a result, I only have to be concerned about ONE male appendage! :vs_smile:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> As far as Preps beyond survival, do not forget the little preps of enjoyment...if bugging in, games, activities that appeal to the feminine mind, that can be simplified but still provide some minutes to hours of stress release. Appropriate grooming items that are useful for girls...i'd not just your hard fine tooth comb that us guys use....
> 
> Lots of hair also can invite loss of critters so get a nit comb as well..a good metal one if possible. American women are taught from birth to shave their body...legs, pits...You might want to have a straight razor and training on sharpening and using it so that if they wish to do so they can continue to shave those areas....or better yet get them used to accepting the hair.....
> 
> ...


I have them both working with pellet guns and .22s at the present time. Next time out shooting my oldest will step up to shooting my JR carbine in 9mm. I may give her some rounds on an AR that I built about a year ago that is specifically for her. I have another AR waiting for me to finish the lower for the younger Daughter. Personally I think that the AR15 in 5.56 is a great rifle not only for women, but for anyone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Thank the gods that I have only a young son.
> As a result, I only have to be concerned about ONE male appendage! :vs_smile:


Before my first child I had thought likely like most men, that I would love to have a son. With that said, not a day goes by that I am not thankful for having two Daughters. Sure a son would have been great in regards to quickly matching up to what I like to do, but I feel like I get something from my Daughters that I would not from a son. Personally I believe that God wanted me to have Daughters if for nothing else to teach me some of the errors of my ways. Especially patience, which I have lacked at times. I do have to say after working with many boys and teen boys in my profession, that girls seem to listen much better, come into most things without thinking that they already know what to do (shooting for instance) and in my opinion tend to come into interactions a bit more mindful of both parties.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't read through the 4 pages of post, but has anyone mentioned moral items, creature comforts that give a person
a sense of normalcy especially when the rest of world has gone to crap. Could be a great consideration for your daughters
beyond beans, bullets, and band aids.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I didn't read through the 4 pages of post, but has anyone mentioned moral items, creature comforts that give a person
> a sense of normalcy especially when the rest of world has gone to crap. Could be a great consideration for your daughters
> beyond beans, bullets, and band aids.


That was mentioned in the form of games and such, but is much more than just that. A good suggestion. Both of my Daughters are strong Christians as well. Likely more a product of their Mother than me when it comes to the nuts and bolts. Even so, you can not walk into a room in my home without seeing a cross, rosary (yes I am Catholic) or bible.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> That was mentioned in the form of games and such, but is much more than just that. A good suggestion. Both of my Daughters are strong Christians as well. Likely more a product of their Mother than me when it comes to the nuts and bolts. Even so, you can not walk into a room in my home without seeing a cross, rosary (yes I am Catholic) or bible.


Wow, another Catholic on board here. Yay! I thought I was the only one. Seems like preppers are all Mormons and Protestant.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Wow, another Catholic on board here. Yay! I thought I was the only one. Seems like preppers are all Mormons and Protestant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I am not exactly your textbook Catholic, but yes. I did marry a Lutheran though and my Daughters attend a Missouri Synod Lutheran church. I am all good with that as once you get past the differences, we are pretty much the same. It is what is in the heart and mind that is important to me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Teach a girl or wife to shoot an AR, and you have strengthened them for life.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Wow, another Catholic on board here. Yay! I thought I was the only one. Seems like preppers are all Mormons and Protestant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


...and me.... the token Buddhist (with a Catholic wife!)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> ...and me.... the token Buddhist (with a Catholic wife!)


Hopefully she is showing you the errors of your heathen ways? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I am not exactly your textbook Catholic, but yes. I did marry a Lutheran though and my Daughters attend a Missouri Synod Lutheran church. I am all good with that as once you get past the differences, we are pretty much the same. It is what is in the heart and mind that is important to me.


Okay, so I'm glad you're here and yes girls are awesome. I must confess boys are way easier though!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> ...and me.... the token Buddhist (with a Catholic wife!)


Who could ever forget you! 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Okay, so I'm glad you're here and yes girls are awesome. I must confess boys are way easier though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I have already begun to experience some challenges of having Daughters, but the good thing is that I have a 50-50 custody thing with my ex, so I do get my alone time.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Teach a girl or wife to shoot an AR, and you have strengthened them for life.


I can totally outshoot my husband on the AR I bought him, but don't tell him I told you that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> I can totally outshoot my husband on the AR I bought him, but don't tell him I told you that. :vs_laugh:


My older Daughter is a bit of natural when it comes to shooting. The younger one is a bit more high maintenance and unsure. They both will continue to shoot iron/open sights only for a while before optics are introduced.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Traditional bows are good for working on open sights too. That's how I came to be better at shooting the AR, from playing around with a traditional longbow. Also not a bad skill to have if you're considering TEOTWAWKI. Currant bushes make straight stems that natives used to make into arrows!



RedLion said:


> My older Daughter is a bit of natural when it comes to shooting. The younger one is a bit more high maintenance and unsure. They both will continue to shoot iron/open sights only for a while before optics are introduced.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> Traditional bows are good for working on open sights too. That's how I came to be better at shooting the AR, from playing around with a traditional longbow. Also not a bad skill to have if you're considering TEOTWAWKI. Currant bushes make straight stems that natives used to make into arrows!


I do have a couple of bows that my oldest likes to shoot when we have time.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> My older Daughter is a bit of natural when it comes to shooting. The younger one is a bit more high maintenance and unsure. They both will continue to shoot iron/open sights only for a while before optics are introduced.


So long as we're bragging one of my girls won first place shooting award at camp. She's really good with a riffle.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> So long as we're bragging one of my girls won first place shooting award at camp. She's really good with a riffle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Good for her. What kind of camp?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Good for her. What kind of camp?


 Without getting into too much detail over the net, it's privately run operating out of the boy scout camp. One week each summer they kick the scouts out and invite this group in to run the show for boys and girls grades 4-12. They offer shooting and archery.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Without getting into too much detail over the net, it's privately run operating out of the boy scout camp. One week each summer they kick the scouts out and invite this group in to run the show for boys and girls grades 4-12. They offer shooting and archery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


That is excellent.


----------

